# Ymmv



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Your Milage May Vary


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Prost said:


> Nice :thumbup:


+1. Out of curiosity, was the OP driving around with a tail-wind? No sour grapes; just curious about how the result was achieved.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

anE934fun said:


> +1. Out of curiosity, was the OP driving around with a tail-wind? No sour grapes; just curious about how the result was achieved.


Drive around for about 1700 miles. Mostly in-town driving but there is some open A road driving in there too. Car has been on a motorway once since we drove it home. I drove the way I normally drive.

Take photo.

That's 41.9 mpg-Imp. 34.9 mpg-US or 6.74L/100km Still not bad. Our van is getting an honest 40 mpg-US, but its a diesel. Our X3 3.0si got 19-20 mpg-US back in Atlanta, so I'm happy with 35 and 40.

UK MINIs have auto stop which helps a little.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

As you get closer to 7,500 miles, you may see your mileage improve a bit as the engine breaks in further.


----------



## Crazzy Asian (May 2, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I seem to be 26/35 (US) - I pleased with the economy/performance.


----------



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

Good numbers for a new MC. :thumbup:

I'm a solid 23 mpg US. Must have a heavy right shoe :eeps:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

JackMac said:


> Good numbers for a new MC. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm a solid 23 mpg US. Must have a heavy right shoe :eeps:


The OP has the non-turbo MC, which I believe is advertised by MINI at 37/28/32. 23 is on the low end of what a stock R53 can do. I was getting 26 out of my R53 before it was tuned. After adding the go fast bits and getting a tune, I am at 20, but I have been pushing the go pedal quite a bit....


----------

